# band eating slingshots!



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I've never kept count on how many shots I get from a TBG band set, but it doesn't seem like very many no matter which slingshot I use. I've also tried other flat bands and the results seem the same. I use straight untapered bands and my failures always happen at the fork, usually the right fork no matter what frame they are on.

Some background info: I shoot TTF. I attach the bands around the front and back of the fork with either 64 rubber bands or 1/4 inch strips of what ever scrap rubber I have on hand. Kind of like an OTT set up only the bands are ran over the top of the fork then back down the other side then wrapped.

I am right handed and shoot side ways.

Any suggestions or ideas on how to get a little more life from my bands while still using a TTF set up? I tried OTT and the hand slap is bad no matter what weight ammo I use.

Thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pls post close up pics of your bands and forks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Round off the corners and edges on the fork tips. The bands bang into these edges Shortening life. Plan B - Use a different sling shot


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Tuck your band in reverse, instead of having the end on the outside fold it in and use it like extra padding against between your "band" and the fork. I read this little trick from another forum member about month or so ago and it owrked for a slingshot i was having issues with that was until i sanded it smooth as a baby's behind. Good luck!!


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Eshot, I have no way to post pics at the moment. PorkChopSling, I do it the way you described. I also put a small square of rubber between the the rubber tie and the band. I think this problem may be in my head.

I finally started counting the shots on a recent band set. I'm approaching 300 shots with no signs of tearing yet. My pouch seems to be tearing a bit but the bands seem fine so far. I'm going to keep the tally going.


----------

